# Capacitor strap touched contactor and poof!!!



## dagrappler (Jul 28, 2015)

Replaced capacitor on AC. I left everything on the back of the AC open while I go inside test to see if cold air comes from the AC. Everything was fine. I left the power on went back outside to go ahead and attached the capacitor back to the AC with the strap. When I lifted the capacitor to move it the metal holding strap touched a terminal the contactor and I saw a spark and then poof. Everything quit working. Waited for a while and turned the thermostat on and nothing. The cool indicator on the thermostat just blinks and the outside unite will not come on. What could be the issue?


----------



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

you should probably check supply voltage probably popped breaker or fuse. if not you will may have destroyed either the contactor or capacitor or both.  good luck. make sure you pull disconnect when installing these parts or someday you will wish you did.


----------



## ararams (Mar 10, 2010)

[QUOTE.  good luck. make sure you pull disconnect when installing these parts or someday you will wish you did.[/QUOTE]
If he or anyone continues like that,they may not see ''someday''.


----------



## CaptainNotMorgan (Aug 5, 2015)

Agreed, you have to know your limits with DIY jobs. You actions could have been fatal dagrappler. You should ask for advice before you do something like that not after.


----------



## airconexpert (Mar 14, 2016)

There could be many reasons causing the fault... It may be some other parts having issues?


----------

